# CELE (Air) interview



## GrndCtrlToMajTom (18 Jan 2010)

Hi, this is my first post.

I have a question concerning the interview for CELE (Air).  I'm currently P Res NCM attempting a transfer to ROTP.

What kind of questions will they be asking ?  I was told that this is a competitive position and that the interview is about an hour and a half.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## SupersonicMax (19 Jan 2010)

GrndCtrlToMajTom said:
			
		

> Hi, this is my first post.
> 
> I have a question concerning the interview for CELE (Air).  I'm currently P Res NCM attempting a transfer to ROTP.
> 
> ...



Do you play World of Warcraft?

If you answer "yes", you're in.


----------



## Arcany (19 Jan 2010)

Is the interview really that easy? Or are you just pullin' his leg?


----------



## GrndCtrlToMajTom (19 Jan 2010)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Do you play World of Warcraft?
> 
> If you answer "yes", you're in.


Then I'm in luck! Thanks...


----------

